# Horse Show Tips and Advice please!



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I dont know if your showing in 4h or not so ill do the best of response without knowing, 
to get points you need to win,win, win and participate in a lot of horse show, put to get the most points in one class you'll need to sit up, smile :lol:, and keep your shoulders back. Kepp your hands light and make your signals invisable, Make sure to be posting on the right diagnol, cantering on the correct lead etc... Dress to impress, In english showmanship show in a bridle and make sure that your attire is neat and proper, youll need to have your horse shining anf the braid must be banded also make sure to know the quarter method if you pm me i have a really nice explanation but its on my other computer. for any riding event have someone scrub your boots before you go into the ring so they shine and have a lint free outfit. Make sure on your dickie or show shirt to have something stiched or a small pined there like a bit or horse shoe charm becuase the judge will mark off for that.
Hope this helps


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

If you aren't a good braider or bander then pay someone to do it for you.


----------



## equestrianbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

pay someone to do it


----------

